# Montar XFS

## DieBarloqui

Q tal?

Apelo a su ayuda ya que hace días que intento montar un par de particiones de tipo XFS, (originalmente creadas en una SGI con un IRIX) lamentablemente sin éxito y obteniendo como respuesta "Function not implemented"   :Confused: 

Dejo algo de informacion que considero relevante al tema a continuación...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gracias por sus comentarios.... Saludos!!

# mount -vvv -t xfs /dev/sda1 /home/disco/

mount: fstab path: "/etc/fstab"

mount: mtab path:  "/etc/mtab"

mount: lock path:  "/etc/mtab~"

mount: temp path:  "/etc/mtab.tmp"

mount: UID:        0

mount: eUID:       0

mount: spec:  "/dev/sda1"

mount: node:  "/home/disco/"

mount: types: "xfs"

mount: opts:  "(null)"

mount: mount(2) syscall: source: "/dev/sda1", target: "/home/disco/", filesystemtype: "xfs", mountflags: -1058209792, data: (null)

mount: Función no implementada

# dmesg | tail

[ 1255.342799] XFS (sda1): file system using version 1 directory format

[ 1255.342805] XFS (sda1): SB validate failed

[ 2673.921734] xfs_db[6544]: segfault at b7305023 ip b774dd69 sp bfd43e60 error 7 in libxfs.so.0.0.0[b770f000+47000]

[ 2757.038674] XFS (sda1): unknown mount option [realtime].

[ 2797.276294] XFS (sda8): file system using version 1 directory format

[ 2797.276306] XFS (sda8): SB validate failed

[ 3509.380956] XFS (sda1): file system using version 1 directory format

[ 3509.380963] XFS (sda1): SB validate failed

[ 3558.431436] XFS (sda1): file system using version 1 directory format

[ 3558.431447] XFS (sda1): SB validate failed

# cat /proc/filesystems 

nodev	sysfs

nodev	rootfs

nodev	bdev

nodev	proc

nodev	cgroup

nodev	cpuset

nodev	tmpfs

nodev	binfmt_misc

nodev	debugfs

nodev	sockfs

nodev	usbfs

nodev	pipefs

nodev	anon_inodefs

nodev	rpc_pipefs

nodev	devpts

                reiserfs

	        ext3

	        ext2

	        ext4

nodev	ramfs

nodev	hugetlbfs

	        vfat

	        msdos

	        iso9660

nodev	nfs

nodev	nfsd

nodev	cifs

         	ntfs

nodev	autofs

nodev	fuse

        	fuseblk

nodev	fusectl

	        udf

	        jfs

	        xfs

	        gfs2

	        gfs2meta

nodev	mqueue

nodev	selinuxfs

 # xfs_db -c sb -c p /dev/sda1

[i]

xfs_db: WARNING - filesystem uses v1 dirs,limited functionality provided.

magicnum = 0x58465342

blocksize = 4096

dblocks = 1533696

rblocks = 0

rextents = 0

uuid = 25ab51e1-9ff5-1030-8ba7-0800691030de

logstart = 1048580

rootino = 128

rbmino = 129

rsumino = 130

rextsize = 16

agblocks = 191712

agcount = 8

rbmblocks = 0

logblocks = 1168

versionnum = 0x1094

sectsize = 512

inodesize = 256

inopblock = 16

fname = "\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000\000"

blocklog = 12

sectlog = 9

inodelog = 8

inopblog = 4

agblklog = 18

rextslog = 0

inprogress = 0

imax_pct = 25

icount = 21568

ifree = 1341

fdblocks = 1227386

frextents = 0

uquotino = 0

gquotino = 0

qflags = 0

flags = 0

shared_vn = 0

inoalignmt = 2

unit = 0

width = 0

dirblklog = 0

logsectlog = 0

logsectsize = 0

logsunit = 0

features2 = 0

bad_features2 = 0

Pido disculpas a quien lea si omito alguna informacion que considere relevante al respecto y agradezco nuevamente,

Diego.-

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Spanish where it will hopefully get more attention.

- John

----------

## pelelademadera

estoy casi seguro que se debe a que no tenes compilado el kernel adecuadamente:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     File systems  --->  
> 
>            Partition Types  ---> 
> ...

 

deberias marcarlo con *, y recompilar el kernel

make

make modules_install

cp arch/**** /boot/****

si usaste genkernel, vas a tener que crearte un .config asi como lo hiciste, y al momento de lanzar genkernel, decirle cual es tu config.

o sea, marcas esa opcion, salis y guardas.

```
cp .config /home/usuario/config

genkernel --kernel-config=/home/usuario/config all
```

genkernel --kernel-config=/home/usuario/config all podes agregarle las opciones que uses en tu caso, ademas del kernel-config

espero que te sirva

----------

## opotonil

Si usas Genkernel tambien puedes tocar la configuracion para que corra "make menuconfig" antes de compilar el kernel:

```

$ cat /etc/genkernel.conf

...

# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="yes"

...

```

Empece a usar Genkernel por un equipo en el que uso fake raid, para general el initramfs y la verdad que configurandolo al gusto es comodo... de echo ahora lo uso en todas las maquinas y asi no me olvido de montar /boot, me copia el kernel a /boot y crea los enlaces cosa que no conseguia hacer "a pelo" con las hardened-sources.

Un saludo.

----------

## DieBarloqui

Q'tal?

Antes que nada muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta,

Te comento ya revise todas las configuraciones del kernel, y tengo activas las siguientes opciones:

File Systems --->

                       < * >  XFS Filesystem support 

                       [* ]    XFS Quota support

                       [*]    XFS POSIX ACL support

                       [*]    XFS Realtime subvolume support

                       Partition Types --->

                                                     [*] SGI Partition Support

Pido disculpas si omití dar esta informacion en mi post inicial....

Alguna otra idea??

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!

Diego.-

----------

## gringo

en este faq se menciona el error que te sale :

http://linux.math.tifr.res.in/programming-doc/xfs/faq.html

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> XFS: SB validate failed
> 
> This means that you can not mount the filesystem due to corruption. You will need to run xfs_repair and hope it can be repaired. If you hit this you have serious problems. It can be anything from the disks have failed in mysterious ways, software raid has gone mad, corruption through bad cables/drivers/DMA etc.
> ...

 

vamos, que no pinta bien. Si tienes pensado tratar de recuperar datos de esas particiones, haz una copia y trabaja sobre las copias, NO trabajes sobre el fs original porque lo puedes dejar inservible ( si no lo estuviera ya).

De cualquier manera si no es un sistema de archivos creado con linux igual la información de arriba es irrelevante.

Yo de ti mandaría un mail a las listas del xfs y a ver si ahí te pueden orientar mejor.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## DieBarloqui

Gracias por responder!

El fs fue creado en una SGI por IRIX 6, voy a intentar por ese lado y cuando lo resuelva posteo la solución, de todas maneras a alguien se le ocurre algo es mas que bienvenido!! jajaj  :Laughing: 

Saludos!!!

Feliz Navidad!!!

Diego.-

----------

## DieBarloqui

Tal vez esta sea la respuesta a mi pregunta... alguna opinión??

http://www.euskalnet.net/morka/pagina_nueva_12.htm

Saludos!

Diego.-

----------

## gringo

En en enlace que pegas pone :

 *Quote:*   

> Asegúrese de que el formato de los directorios corresponde a la versión 2 en los sistemas de ficheros IRIX (esto es por defecto desde IRIX 6.5.5). Ya que Linux sólo puede leer directorios V2.

 

y arriba en tus logs aparece :

 *Quote:*   

> [ 1255.342799] XFS (sda1): file system using version 1 directory format
> 
> [ 1255.342805] XFS (sda1): SB validate failed 

 

asi que igual si, igual el problema es simplemente este. Ahora faltaría averigurar si puedes pasar a v2 en linux o tienes que hacerlo desde irix.

saluetes

----------

